# Oh no. Did she just aspirate??



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Pat and Mat were eating their breakfast pellets and then Mat started making sneezing sounds constantly, not as full blown a sneeze as her normal sneeze though, and now she keeps making quiet sneeze like sounds and sneezes, but is otherwise acting completely normal and still eating now. In the past, I have noticed she sneezes more often than Pat ie after drinking water, but right now she keeps sneezing. When she makes calls it sounds little muffled but that might just be me, as I haven't heard her often. Is she okay?? What can I do? I have a vet appointment tomorrow morning at 10am and the vets are closed rn. If she is aspirated, would she make it?

edit: She has seemed to calm down with any obvious sounds after about ten minutes. Still acting normal. I also read that psittacosis can cause a lot of sneezing, for which she has other symptoms and is the reason I am going to the vet, so maybe it is that? Still, the sneezing came on suddenly during eating.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Sneezing can be nothing, or something. Were the sneezes wet? Did it spray? Does she have discharge coming from her nose? Is her breathing any different to usual? Any sounds like clicking or wheezing when she breathes?

Birds can sneeze just normally, something gets in their nares and annoys them so they sneeze, just like when something annoys our noses and we sneeze. These are dusty birds so that might be it if she's not bathing a lot (or even if she is), also if she was eating she may have gotten a bit of food or seed husk up there. Sometimes they sneeze a bunch of times, but it doesn't necessarily indicate a problem. It's good you're going to the vet though for the other issues, just mention it when you're there tomorrow and the vet can check it out as well  you're doing a good job!


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

tasheanne said:


> Sneezing can be nothing, or something. Were the sneezes wet? Did it spray? Does she have discharge coming from her nose? Is her breathing any different to usual? Any sounds like clicking or wheezing when she breathes?
> 
> Birds can sneeze just normally, something gets in their nares and annoys them so they sneeze, just like when something annoys our noses and we sneeze. These are dusty birds so that might be it if she's not bathing a lot (or even if she is), also if she was eating she may have gotten a bit of food or seed husk up there. Sometimes they sneeze a bunch of times, but it doesn't necessarily indicate a problem. It's good you're going to the vet though for the other issues, just mention it when you're there tomorrow and the vet can check it out as well  you're doing a good job!


I can't get close enough to know if they're wet. She keeps sneezing every maybe 20 seconds now, and I don't see any discharge, but yes there are sounds coming as she's breathing. I don't know if it is wheezing, but it's like when humans have our noses clogged up and when we breathe out there's a high pitch sound? It sounds kind of like that sometimes as she breathes in. There's some clicking too, but it sounds soft (I haven't heard clicking in birds before but it sounds like soft clicking)

The reason I thought she aspirated is because she suddenly started sneezing over and over during her meal, but maybe when she shredded up the pellets some part of it got in her nares as you say. 

So you think she didn't aspirate? :0

Edit: Came home from work, and she stopped doing it altogether and sounds completely fine now. Whatever it was, I will mention it to my vet!


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

The vet said that she probably got some pieces of it into her nostrils and wanted to sneeze it out, that since she stopped doing it, it is okay! Only concern would be if she continues to sneeze often, and if there's any discharge around her nose c: So I will continue to keep an eye on her but seems she's fine. Thank you tasheanne!


----------

